# Help for Registration certificate number for the eea national.



## jennifer_epic (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi everybody, me (original from Malaysia) and my Italian husband are try to applying the eea family permit for me to come and stay with him in uk. I have almost finishing the application but we found some questions which is hard to answer.

Do we must fill in the "registration certificate number for eea national?" My husband is working and living in uk more then 17 years until now, and he don't have this number. Should him apply for the registration certificate number? Before we summit the application?

About the "when did he arrive in the uk?" Because is too long time, he can only remember which years but not the date and month, is that ok to guess the date and month or better leave it blank? I m worry if we guess the wrong date they may reject my application.

I have been search for everywhere try to get this information but I can't find it, so I hope someone here can help me, thanks.

/Jennifer


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No registration certificate needed. Leave blank.
Just give your best guess. They don't keep record of EU citizen's arrival.


----------



## jennifer_epic (Apr 15, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No registration certificate needed. Leave blank.
> Just give your best guess. They don't keep record of EU citizen's arrival.


Thank you so much Joppa, i'm really appreciate your help.
Another last question is about the proof... i have divorced before, do i need to show them my divorced certificate or just now uk marriage certificate is enough?

/Jennifer


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only produce divorce certificate if the application form asks about the details of your divorce (haven't looked at 100 page-plus application form).


----------



## jennifer_epic (Apr 15, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Only produce divorce certificate if the application form asks about the details of your divorce (haven't looked at 100 page-plus application form).


We just got 1 question left and my husband dont understanding. Joppa, can you help me again please??

What it mean "how long is the work expected to last??" 
is how many hours he work a day?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If it's a temporary job, state the end date. If it's a permanent job, just state permanently.


----------



## jennifer_epic (Apr 15, 2014)

jennifer_epic said:


> We just got 1 question left and my husband dont understanding. Joppa, can you help me again please??
> 
> What it mean "how long is the work expected to last??"
> is how many hours he work a day?


Thank you so much Joppa, I had finished all the question, now only need to get ready for the evidence. 

Does my husband need to proof his bill address (like water/electrical bill)?
because he only renting the room, he don't have so many bill...
is that ok if we use the bank statement with address proof on it?

/Jennifer


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Better still, tenancy (rental) agreement.


----------



## jennifer_epic (Apr 15, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Better still, tenancy (rental) agreement.


Thank you Joppa, my husband has done the rental agreement. I just wondering can i send the online visa4uk application to them first before i received the documents from my husband. Or i need to wait until i have all the documents with me then start to send?? My travel is 30 nov 2015.


----------



## romanac (May 14, 2015)

Wait until you receive all your documents and then apply online and book an appointment.
We did the same me and my wife, just waiting for a reply from the Vfs guys.


----------

